# CD Player Controls.



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

OK I have this idea in my head and I have all the parts but I know nothing about audio. Basically what it is is like a remote cd player control thing. I have a b14 and baught the cruise control control box and am mounting it on the oposite side and want to make it work as volume control. Is there a way to do this IE opening up my CD player and tapping into where the control for volume is on that? I'm sure I can figure something out I just want to see if this is posible before I start ripping my steering wheel column and CD player apart. Thanks -James


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

i dont really suggest it. when you open the face of the cd player every thing is going surface mount buttons and chips. it will take a very small wire and a skilled person with a soldering iron to get it on. after you do that you cant take the face off anymore because the wires are now connected. you could relocate your face plate. thats a little easier. thats just what i think.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I really wanna give it a shot. I know most of the newer cars now have what I'm looking for. I dont wanna relocate the face plate. I want it to look stock too. I dunno I get these project ideas in my head and I think I can do anything as long as I put my mind to it. I just wanted some ideas or whatever. I'll post a pic tommorow of what I am thinking, if that would help


----------

